

SPJ (Sense of Proportion & Judgement) - capex
http://www.adnanymous.com/2011/11/spj-sense-of-proportion-and-judgement/

======
jknoll
I get and agree with the basic premise, but I think the upside down map
example would be much improved by an illustration.

------
capex
An illustration would've been great, but I wanted to test my ability to
describe something just with words.

